# external or internal HDD?



## iittopper (Apr 5, 2013)

I am thinking of upgrading my HDD 320gb to 1 TB . I have heard that external HDD is same as internal + portable . So should i get an external one for installing games and movies ? My motherboard is H61ds2 which doesnt support USb 3.0 , so i guess i should take 2.0 HDD ? Anyways to increase its speed?

thanks .


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 5, 2013)

if your movies doesn't includes pornos internal. if it does buy external one so you can just unplug and hide it somewhere. 
all external HDD's are portable. xD


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 5, 2013)

External HDD are internal HDD's with casing. However, as they use the USB port instead of SATA port, their speeds decrease greatly. And with USB 2.0, you'll get max 32 MB/s (this is the speed I'm getting with my Seagate Expansion). So if you need a portable thing to carry large amount of data, then get a portable HDD, else, go for an inernal HDD.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 5, 2013)

I assume you dont have portability as the criteria. In that case as your motherboard doesnt support USB 3.0, get a internal one. Or if you plan to use this new HDD just to store movies and stuff, not to run any big programs from , then buy an external one as you get the benefit of portability with no appreciable daily hassles.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 5, 2013)

i always recommend internal 3.5" desktop hdd(not the laptop 2.5" hdd) reason being 3.5" hdd are not designed to be moved around frequently & use power from an ac adapter plugged into a power board.if you want portability go for 2.5" hdd only but they offer half space at almost same price as internal one(1tb portable 2.5" hdd costs around same as 2tb 3.5" internal/external hdd).


----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2013)

My vote is for Internal HDD. 
Once you've hooked into the system, you don't have to touch it physically unless there's a problem. You just keep on storing forever. 

When i bought 1TB HDD, i've half-filled with Digit DVD contents of 09/10/11 for the game demos. . . 
As said above, you will get more space for the cost of half of the size of External HDD.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> External HDD are internal HDD's with casing. However, as they use the USB port instead of SATA port, their speeds decrease greatly. And with USB 2.0, you'll get max 32 MB/s (this is the speed I'm getting with my Seagate Expansion). So if you need a portable thing to carry large amount of data, then get a portable HDD, else, go for an inernal HDD.


thanks for the info . Well i dont have much problem with low speed since i am just going to install games in it . So i think , external is the best .



pranav0091 said:


> I assume you dont have portability as the criteria. In that case as your motherboard doesnt support USB 3.0, get a internal one. Or if you plan to use this new HDD just to store movies and stuff, not to run any big programs from , then buy an external one as you get the benefit of portability with no appreciable daily hassles.



Yep , i just want to store games and movies . But for big program ( like ??) , why it will be a disadvantage ?



TheHumanBot said:


> if your movies doesn't includes pornos internal. if it does buy external one so you can just unplug and hide it somewhere.
> all external HDD's are portable. xD



just games and good movies 


whitestar_999 said:


> i always recommend internal 3.5" desktop hdd(not the laptop 2.5" hdd) reason being 3.5" hdd are not designed to be moved around frequently & use power from an ac adapter plugged into a power board.if you want portability go for 2.5" hdd only but they offer half space at almost same price as internal one(1tb portable 2.5" hdd costs around same as 2tb 3.5" internal/external hdd).



thanks for you recommendation . If i decide to get internal , will get 3.5 as  i am little low on budget .


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 6, 2013)

USB 2.0 is an interface you dont want to be using when running something intensive like games. So dont use an external HDD to run heavy programs from.


----------

